# I.H. 424 fuel sending unit



## dletaaon (Feb 29, 2012)

Looking for assistance locating a new fuel tank sending unit for a 1965 i.h. 424 tractor, gas c146 engine. Case/I.H. has discontinued the sending unit but states that there are working substitutes. would not disclose which unit(s) would work (possible liability?) can anyone help.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Have you talked with messicks ?????


----------



## dletaaon (Feb 29, 2012)

I will do so today and post response. Thanks


----------

